# Lubing Shengshou 5x5?



## Roggowmedia (Oct 21, 2011)

i just got some 50,000 wt Diff oil for lubing... OH MY GOODNESS ITS AMAZING! but anyway i was going to lube my 5x5 with it and realized i don't know where to start... do i just do a 45 degree offset with all layers and put it on the corners? or disassemble?

i feel like i could mess this up, especially since i just broke a 7x7 taking it apart =P:fp


----------



## emolover (Oct 21, 2011)

I don't see why you think you need to lube your cube. Its not like it is not super fast since I have managed to get a few sub 1:40's. I suppose if you do want to lube it, I would suggest taking it fully apart to lube the core, then put a dot of lube on the small part of the anchor for the edge and the large flat part. Then lube the wing of one of the edges and one of the corners on the place that is close to the stalk. 

I suppose I will try it too.


----------



## Roggowmedia (Oct 21, 2011)

thanks, yeah, it's more for the noise im thinking... i know the lube REALLY quieted my 3x3, im assuming it'll help the 5x5, plus im figuring, why not? =P


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Oct 22, 2011)

i believe lubing SS5 is not a good idea. It is already smooth
I tried it once (using cyclo), and it got stiffer.


----------



## avgdi (Oct 22, 2011)

I lubed mine my SS 5x5 with Lubix. I really didn't notice much of a difference. I disassembled it all the way, lubed the core, and put lube on some of the pieces as I put it back together. (can't remember where exactly.)


----------



## aaronb (Oct 22, 2011)

First you put the whole bottle of differential oil into a bowl; then you disassemble the cube, and put all the pieces into the bowl. Now you put the bowl with the lube and pieces in it, into your microwave for 5 minutes. This will fuse the lube and pieces, forming a permanent lube. Now you take the pieces out of the bowl and reassemble it. The last step is coming back on the forum and thanking me for the wonderful advice.

Personally I wouldn't lube my Shengshou 5x5, because I think it is smooth as it is. If you don't like your SS 5x5, try playing with the tensions, until you find a good setting.


----------



## Petezorzz (Oct 22, 2011)

I lubed my 5x5 with Maru lube. That made it SLIGHTLY faster. Just took off a whole row of cubies and put some in ;]


----------



## emolover (Oct 22, 2011)

aaronb said:


> First you put the whole bottle of differential oil into a bowl; then you disassemble the cube, and put all the pieces into the bowl. Now you put the bowl with the lube and pieces in it, into your microwave for 5 minutes. This will fuse the lube and pieces, forming a permanent lube. Now you take the pieces out of the bowl and reassemble it. The last step is coming back on the forum and thanking me for the wonderful advice.


 
I might just have to try this with my cube4you but only put in the microwave for only 30 seconds. It will just be for shits and giggles though.


----------



## Roggowmedia (Oct 22, 2011)

i ended up locking it up kinda sorta so i had an opening to the middle and put some lube in there with a toothpick... it didn't have much effect, and im wondering about tensioning it. however, i am unable to get the center caps off... or disassemble it even *facepalm*


----------



## emolover (Oct 22, 2011)

Roggowmedia said:


> i ended up locking it up kinda sorta so i had an opening to the middle and put some lube in there with a toothpick... it didn't have much effect, and im wondering about tensioning it. however, i am unable to get the center caps off... or disassemble it even *facepalm*


 
LOL. Use a knife to get the center caps off and turn any of the second layers 45 degrees and turn that outer edge with force 90 degrees and pull. If you feel it start to break then stop and dont ***** to me. Dont worry though, shenshou plastic is good.


----------



## Roggowmedia (Oct 22, 2011)

i cant believe i didn't think of a knife... lol but yeah i had been trying that exact method and couldn't get it... i suppose now that i can loosing the core that'll make things much easier =P


----------

